# just got my Deflexion game today



## Shredhead (Dec 14, 2005)

in case you havent seen this ..it is a chess-type game that uses lasers.. here is the site http://www.deflexion.biz/

i was pretty excited to get it...i ordered it sat. and got it today wed...not to bad...the game was packaged great, looked very high quality...after i opened it...it looked good and i got excited...all the pieces looked good, they are made of plastic and feel a little cheap but still cool...when i fire off the built in red laser it isnt too bright...but for a non-laser person it could be fine...the main reason i even bought the game was becuz iwanted all those cool game peices with mirrors so i could line them up with my 238mW greenie..heh..well that is exactly what i did...i was planning on lighting up my whole gartage floor with cool CPF letters and show it off here BUT....the mirrors reflect kind of strange...they don't reflect the beam very well, it kind of turns into a flashlight looking beam...i guess they are not glass or something it is hard to tell.. BUT who cares the game is still VERY cool and i will keep for a while...now if i could only mod those built in lasers...hmmm


----------

